# Sheltie pics



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

These are my shelties, Ripley and Frosty, and Domino, the brittany mix that visits alot.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

oh my dear!!1 they are all quite the the cuties! yay for SHelties they are adorable:!) They look sooo soft~1!!


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Those are two very handsome Shelties!

I grew up with Shelties as my mom has bred and shown them for the past 25yrs. I have a 9 month old blue merle male sheltie along with my two 4yr old Aussies.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Beautiful dogs! Gotta love the shelties!!

Hey, that Brittany mix kinda looks like a white Cassie!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Aussiefan, those are beautiful dogs. I fostered an Aussie that looked like your tri several years ago. I always find myself wishing I had kept him. Love the blue merle too. They are my favorites. You can't tell from the pic, but mine has one blue eye and one brown eye.  

Cassie, I think the brittany may have a little border collie in him. Don't know for sure though.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> Aussiefan, those are beautiful dogs. I fostered an Aussie that looked like your tri several years ago. I always find myself wishing I had kept him. Love the blue merle too. They are my favorites. You can't tell from the pic, but mine has one blue eye and one brown eye.
> 
> Cassie, I think the brittany may have a little border collie in him. Don't know for sure though.


Blues are my fav's as well in both Shelties and Aussies (though i wouldn't trade my tri's for anything lol) 

Are these your first Shelties, or have you had them in the past?


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a sheltie as a kid, well, it was my parents sheltie, and my husband's family had five, but these are the first that are really mine.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I had a sheltie as a kid, well, it was my parents sheltie, and my husband's family had five, but these are the first that are really mine.


Very cool  

By the way, those are awesome names you picked out!! A friend of mine resently got a 8 month old German Shephard and also named it Ripley. 

I always have a tough time picking names!


----------

